# sorda competizione



## hinagiku

Despite suggestions against it, I decided to translate 'sorda competizione' with 'deaf competition', but London Calling was horrified!

Ogni edificio rivendica un proprio asse ed un’area di pertinenza, si avverte la mancanza di una reale integrazione, non esiste dialogo ma una sorda competizione di poli attrattivi, dei quali nessuno appare realmente egemonico.

Every building stakes a claim to its own axis and area of appurtenance, with no real integration but a deaf competition among poles of attraction, none of which appears to actually be hegemonic.

Already broadly discussed in the this thread.

How can I avoid this ugly expression, still keeping a metaphore involving hearing sense?

Thank you!!


----------



## london calling

Eccomi, quella "orrificata"

Dunque, _deaf competition_ per me si riferisce alle gare a cui partecipano le persone sorde (lo so, si dice non udenti, ma io dico sordo , che così vuole una mia amica sorda). Qui invece è ovviamente un'altra cosa: correggimi se sbaglio, hina, ma mi sembra significhi che esiste una competizione non solo sorda ma anche cieca, ossia una competizione che esiste quasi senza aver motivo di esistere, nel senso che non è logico che ci sia. Questa è una mia interpretazione: come lo spiegheresti tu in italiano?

Edit. A ripensarci, potrebbe voler dire una competizione che non sente ragione: il dialogo non può esistere fra i due poli perché ognuno vuole primeggiare, non vuole stare a sentire le ragioni dell'altro - potrebbe essere?


----------



## cercolumi

london calling said:


> Edit. A ripensarci, potrebbe voler dire una competizione che non sente ragione: il dialogo non può esistere fra i due poli perché ognuno vuole primeggiare, non vuole stare sentire le ragioni dell'altro - potrebbe esere?


E' esattamente così che la intendo io, una competizione tra poli attrattivi "a testa bassa" sorda, cieca, insensibile, incurante di qualsiasi considerazione "altra" (dialogo) rispetto alla rivendicazione della ragion di esistere dell'uno verso quella degli altri.


----------



## Odysseus54

Qui 'sordo' vuol dire ( Garzanti ) :

*4* (_fig_.) non manifesto, nascosto, ma tenace e profondo: _un dolore sordo_; _nutrire un rancore sordo verso qualcuno | guerra sorda_, ostilità profonda ma coperta 


Non mi viene l'inglese, ce l'ho sulla punta del cervello, mannaggia...

'Tenacious' non basta, manca qualcosa..


----------



## hinagiku

Odysseus54 said:


> Qui 'sordo' vuol dire ( Garzanti ) :
> 
> *4* (_fig_.) non manifesto, nascosto, ma tenace e profondo: _un dolore sordo_; _nutrire un rancore sordo verso qualcuno | guerra sorda_, ostilità profonda ma coperta
> 
> 
> Non mi viene l'inglese, ce l'ho sulla punta del cervello, mannaggia...
> 
> 'Tenacious' non basta, manca qualcosa..



Ahahha... Mah io lo intendo invece come hanno detto london calling (e comunque sono d'accordo con il termine "sordo" per "non udente"!) e cercolumi. E' una competizione di edifici che cercano di primeggiare e non tengono in considerazione gli altri, perché costruiti senza un criterio comune ed aggiuntisi negli anni, in diverse circostanze e senza, quindi, un piano organico.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other.


----------



## Odysseus54

AlabamaBoy said:


> Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other.



There you go !!


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition I am not sure about "unspoken" here...Just a doubt...  between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other. I think that "sorda competizione" means that every building try to express its own qualities avoiding to "listen" to its surroundings, i.e. to the other buildings characteristichs, so that the result is a cacophonous ensamble.





hinagiku said:


> What about a  selfish competition? The hearing sense is cut off, but the idea  stays...


Allora vuoi mantenere il senso dell'udito o no???
"Cacophonous  competition" may be an option if you drop the "senso dell'udito".


----------



## Odysseus54

hinagiku said:


> The competition is evident, so is "spoken", but it is "deaf" since no building want to "listen" to the other. The meaning is quite different.
> 
> As for axis, I have to keep it that way, since is a technical term.
> 
> "area of appurtenance has been really controversial for everybody in the thread Iemntioned above... I think it is better to keep it that way...
> 
> I'm confused...




Secondo me non c'e' di che essere confusi - 'sorda competizione'  puo' solo significare quello che dice il Garzanti nella citazione che ho riportato.  

Personalmente non ho alcun dubbio - se due in un ufficio sono in 'sorda competizione' non significa che non si stanno a sentire, significa che c'e' una guerra non dichiarata ma costante - 'unspoken' e' perfetto.

Per quanto riguarda il resto, la traduzione di Alabama e' , se mi vuoi dare retta, una mano santa.  E' in un inglese elegante e comprensibile a tutti - e 'appurtenance' lo lascerei stare, secondo me significa altre cose..


----------



## hinagiku

Odysseus54 said:


> Secondo me non c'e' di che essere confusi - 'sorda competizione'  puo' solo significare quello che dice il Garzanti nella citazione che ho riportato.
> 
> Purtroppo c'è anche da dire che (soprattutto in architettura e in arte) le parole vengono usate un po' così... "artisticamente" (è chiaramente un eufemismo)
> 
> Personalmente non ho alcun dubbio - se due in un ufficio sono in 'sorda competizione' non significa che non si stanno a sentire, significa che c'e' una guerra non dichiarata ma costante - 'unspoken' e' perfetto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto, la traduzione di Alabama e' , se mi vuoi dare retta, una mano santa.  E' in un inglese elegante e comprensibile a tutti - e 'appurtenance' lo lascerei stare, secondo me significa altre cose..



Va be' adesso vedo... Ci abbiamo messo due settimane per arrivare ad un punto nell'altro thread ed ora mi si sconvolge tutto 

Comunque chiaramente, non posso che apprezzare la versione di Alabama!


----------



## hinagiku

Lorena1970 said:


> Allora vuoi mantenere il senso dell'udito o no??? Ao a Lore'!
> "Cacophonous  competition" may be an option if you drop the "senso dell'udito".



You don't drop proprio niente perché è un termine che rimane in quel campo semantico, quindi 
Grazie!

_CACOFONIA da Garzanti: s. f. impressione sgradevole prodotta dall'incontro di suoni disarmonici o troppe volte ripetuti; in musica, da voci o strumenti non intonati fra loro_


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao Odysseus. Se parlassimo di colleghi in ufficio potrei darti ragione, ma qui stiamo parlando di oggetti, di cose. Non c'è nessun conflitto non dichiarato e costante ma una effettiva contrapposizione tra oggetti che rivendicano (mi ripeto) la propria ragion d'essere, senza alcuna considerazione per ciò che li circonda. E' come se costruissi una villa palladiana vicino ad un grattacielo ultratecnologico. Il mio costruire sarebbe qui il pormi in sorda competizione nei confronti di chi ha costruito il grattacielo e la risultanza sarebbe, per l'osservatore, qualcosa di disarmonico.

Non avevo letto i post precedenti, sembra che siamo pervenuti congiuntamente verso la disarmonia


----------



## Lorena1970

Onestamente ero andata a intuito, invece guarda le prime due voci QUI...


----------



## hinagiku

cercolumi said:


> Ciao Odysseus. Se parlassimo di colleghi in ufficio potrei darti ragione, ma qui stiamo parlando di oggetti, di cose. Non c'è nessun conflitto non dichiarato e costante ma una effettiva contrapposizione tra oggetti che rivendicano (mi ripeto) la propria ragion d'essere, senza alcuna considerazione per ciò che li circonda. E' come se costruissi una villa palladiana vicino ad un grattacielo ultratecnologico. Il mio costruire sarebbe qui il pormi in sorda competizione nei confronti di chi ha costruito il grattacielo e la risultanza sarebbe, per l'osservatore, qualcosa di disarmonico.



Devo dirmi completamente d'accordo (anche sul fatto che cerco lumi!).
In questo caso 





> Originally Posted by *Lorena1970*
> "Cacophonous competition"



Potrebbe essere un buon compromesso, che ne dici cercolumi?


----------



## cercolumi

Out of the pun, sounds fine to me


----------



## hinagiku

Vai, aggiudicato! Grande Lorena!!


----------



## hinagiku

La mod lo aveva cancellato per sbaglio, lo riposto ad onor della cronaca




AlabamaBoy said:


> Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other.


The competition is evident, so is "spoken", but it is "deaf" since no building want to "listen" to the other. The meaning is quite different.

As for axis, I have to keep it that way, since is a technical term.

"area of appurtenance has been really controversial for everybody in the thread I mentioned above... I think it is better to keep it that way...

I'm confused...

 What about a selfish competition? The hearing sense is cut off, but the idea stays..


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> Onestamente ero andata a intuito, invece guarda le prime due voci



'Cacophonous competition' come espressione non fa una grinza - solo che io la ritradurrei come 'dissonante contrasto', non 'sorda competizione'.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> 'Cacophonous competition' come espressione non fa una grinza - solo che io la ritradurrei come 'dissonante contrasto', non 'sorda competizione'.



Non obietto, ma secondo me qui andava tradotto il significato di termini usati un po' creativamente (e non proprio opportunamente, se posso esprimere una piccola critica al testo italiano...) e difatti "dissonante contrasto" suonerebbe più appropriato anche nel testo italiano, inquanto gli edifici non sono entità pensanti e quindi è un po' difficile che instaurino una "sorda competizione"... Questa può eventualmente avvenire tra i costruttori. Come avevo detto a me "unspoken" non quadrava perché gli edifici counque non parlano ( o meglio, possono simbolicamente parlare, ma qui si entra in ben altre disquisizioni...) Comunque mi pare che abbiamo risolto.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

hinagiku said:


> What about a selfish competition? The hearing sense is cut off, but the idea stays..


In English _"selfish competition"_ is very strange apart from  being redundant. All competition is selfish to one extent or another. It  can be friendly or good natured but it is hard to imagine it being  altruistic. So to an English-speaking person, this makes little sense. So if you use this, you are obliged to explain what you mean. _Cacaphonous competition_ is extremely weird. It sounds like two geese fighting over some food. A very odd image for a building and its environment. It may evoke some sort of connection to Italian culture, but again, to an Anglophone, it would not be understood at all.

I think you need to make a choice between  

(1) a sentence that someone can understand in English, or 

(2) one with the exact meaning of the original but it sounds like some kind of weird sentence that lost everything in the translation, perhaps constructed by an automatic translator.


----------



## Lorena1970

AB: honestly, "sorda competizione" in this context/text makes a little sense in Italian too...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Thanks, Lo, I was wondering about that.


----------



## hinagiku

AlabamaBoy said:


> In English _"selfish competition"_ is very strange apart from  being redundant. All competition is selfish to one extent or another. It  can be friendly or good natured but it is hard to imagine it being  altruistic. So to an English-speaking person, this makes little sense. So if you use this, you are obliged to explain what you mean. _Cacaphonous competition_ is extremely weird. It sounds like two geese fighting over some food. A very odd image for a building and its environment. It may evoke some sort of connection to Italian culture, but again, to an Anglophone, it would not be understood at all.
> 
> I think you need to make a choice between
> 
> (1) a sentence that someone can understand in English, or
> 
> (2) one with the exact meaning of the original but it sounds like some kind of weird sentence that lost everything in the translation, perhaps constructed by an automatic translator.



The whole thing is quite amusing... I will be crying instead in a few hours, not being able to find a solution! Anyway I will surely perfer no.(1)

So I am reconsidering the 'unspoken competion' option.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

hinagiku said:


> I will be crying instead in a few hours, not being able to find a solution!


Sorry if I came across as harsh.


----------



## hinagiku

AlabamaBoy said:


> Sorry if I came across as harsh.



No way Alabama Boy!!! I always really like your interventions and find your suggestions very useful! So nice of you! 

The problem stays...

So I will try now to 'paraphrase' the meaning in English and see what happens:

sorda competizione in this particular case can be a competition in which heterogeneity of the participants makes everyone unable to even consider the others.


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao hinagiku 
se può esserti di qualche consolazione mi sto anch'io scervellando su questa frase. Il vero grosso problema è che, come ha detto Lorena e come testimonia lo svolgimento di questa discussione, quel "sorda" abbinato a competizione oltre a non avere un senso cristallino, non è neanche facilmente sostituibile con un sinonimo. Ho pensato a qualcosa come "ottusa", "obtuse competition", ma temo restituisca un senso di "stupida" che manca totalmente nelle frase oggetto di esame.
Se non si trova nulla di risolutivo temo che dovrai accettare le parole di buon senso di AB e dare la precedenza alla comprensibilità piuttosto che all'accuratezza della traduzione.

P.S. L'uso del termine "sorda" e la sinonimia prospettata con "ottusa" ha ovviamente un valore solo nell'ambito di questa particolare frase e lascia intatto tutto il mio rispetto e la considerazione per le persone con deficit uditivi.


----------



## hinagiku

cercolumi said:


> Ciao hinagiku
> se può esserti di qualche consolazione mi sto anch'io scervellando su questa frase.
> Mi è indubbiamente di consolazione avere un sostegno così sentito, grazie!!
> Il vero grosso problema è che, come ha detto Lorena e come testimonia lo svolgimento di questa discussione, quel "sorda" abbinato a competizione oltre a non avere un senso cristallino, non è neanche facilmente sostituibile con un sinonimo. Ho pensato a qualcosa come "ottusa", "obtuse competition", ma temo restituisca un senso di "stupida" che manca totalmente nelle frase oggetto di esame.
> A me non dispiace assolutamente questo obtuse, però temo che possa suonare _weird_ come cacophonous, visto il nostro stile fiorito italiano che non trova corrispondenze nel pragmatico inglese (forse sono diventata pessimista!)
> Se non si trova nulla di risolutivo temo che dovrai accettare le parole di buon senso di AB e dare la precedenza alla comprensibilità piuttosto che all'accuratezza della traduzione.
> Sì, certo, meglio comunicare che dire in altre parole senza senso, parole già poco chiare in partenza!!
> 
> P.S. L'uso del termine "sorda" e la sinonimia prospettata con "ottusa" ha ovviamente un valore solo nell'ambito di questa particolare frase e lascia intatto tutto il mio rispetto e la considerazione per le persone con deficit uditivi.



E comunque a questo punto aspetto i preziosi consigli di Alabama Boy, magari anche sulla mia parafrasi qui sopra 
Grazie cercolumi!


----------



## BristolGirl

> Ogni edificio rivendica un proprio asse ed un’area di pertinenza, si avverte la mancanza di una reale integrazione, non esiste dialogo ma una sorda competizione di poli attrattivi, dei quali nessuno appare realmente egemonico.





> Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other.


 
Hi. I agree with AB's suggestion and would have stuck to that as the best solution by far.
But I have been wondering whether we might be able to use the following in order to add that ‘something’ we still think is missing :

-      1. the word ‘dialogue’ -  I’ve seen it used ‘quoted’ to express the relationship between buildings or architectural spaces (eg Urban space is created by the ‘_dialogue’ between buildings_.)
-      2. the ‘_unspoken rules/ code_’ 
-      3. ‘_silent rhetoric_’ 
-      4._ ‘tug-of-war’_. 

I have made efforts to construct decent sentences with them using AB’s original sentence.

“_Each building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence and does not really blend completely with its surroundings. There is no ‘dialogue’ between them as they play a silent tug-of-war between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other_.”
“_Each building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence and does not really blend completely with its surroundings. There is no ‘dialogue’ between them, but the unspoken rules of opposites competing against each other like magnets, with neither clearly overshadowing the other_.”
“_Each building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence and does not really blend completely into its surroundings. There is no ‘dialogue’ between them, but they follow a code of silent rhetoric as they compete against each other like magnets, with neither clearly overshadowing the other_.”

Will any of these work ? Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other.





BristolGirl said:


> “_Each building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence and does not really blend completely with its surroundings. There is no dialogue between them as they play a silent tug-of-war between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other_.”



These are the best ones in my view, but in the end I think that AB's one is the best one as it is simple and clear, considering the clumsy Italian sentence.
La questione è la differenza tra "tacita competizione" (unspoken competition) e "sorda competizione". Sono due diverse sfumature: "tacita" significa non dichiarata ma esistente, mentre "sorda" significa dichiarata ed effettiva ma sconclusionata, come se ogni edificio cercasse di primeggiare in sé, senza tener in nessun conto il contesto (come in effetti avviene).
In ogni caso, davvero, più lo leggo più "sorda competizione" mi suona davvero ostico anche in italiano. Ma so che il linguaggio della teoria architettonica (sia in italiano che in inglese) è molto particolare e spesso usa i termini in modo improprio.
Riconfermo che utilizzeri la traduzione di AB.


----------



## Odysseus54

Per quanto riguarda l'italiano, mentre da un lato sono anche d'accordo che la 'sorda competizione' sia un'artificio retorico non particolarmente efficace in questo caso, sinceramente non capisco le interpretazioni di 'sorda' come 'tra sordi', o 'sorda a tutto'.  Non mi pare che sia questo l'uso della parola - siccome pero' non escludo di potermi sbagliare, ho fatto la solita ricerchina su google, e gli esempi che ho trovato sono tutti traducibili con 'unspoken' - traducibili non solo nel senso che la frase e' comprensibile in inglese, ma anche che rende quasi perfettamente - rimane semmai fuori il senso di 'relentless' che l'aggettivo 'sordo' in questa accezione trasmette - il significato dell'originale.  Invito gli altri a fare lo stesso.

Magari " unspoken , relentless competition " ?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Odysseus54 said:


> Magari " unspoken , relentless competition " ?


Definitely sounds good, even though it doesn't have the exact meaning. "Inconclusive" would sound strange in this sentence.


----------



## cercolumi

Odysseus54 said:


> sinceramente non capisco le interpretazioni di 'sorda' come 'tra sordi', o 'sorda a tutto'.


Fuor di polemica ovviamente:
Dal vocabolario Treccani:
*b.* fig. Insensibile, indifferente: _essere s. ai richiami della coscienza_,_ alla voce del dovere_; _un’aristocrazia s. alle nuove esigenze storiche_; per estens.: _un animo s. a qualsiasi senso di umanità e di compassione_; ant. e letter. anche di cose: _come forma non s’accorda Molte fïate a l’intenzion de l’arte_,_ Perch’a risponder la materia è sorda_ (Dante), è restia, inadeguata. 

Per me è questa l'accezione con cui è usato il termine.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

If the meaning is "indifferent, emotionless, insensitive" then I think it is best to change the meaning slightly as suggested by Ody. Talking about buildings as "indifferent, emotionless, or insensitive" seems totally unnecessary in English. We already assume that this is the case unless told otherwise. To actually spell it out would seem strange.

The closest I might get would be "dispassionate struggle."


----------



## Pat (√2)

Odysseus54 said:


> non capisco le interpretazioni di 'sorda' come 'tra sordi', o 'sorda a tutto'.
> Magari " unspoken , relentless competition " ?



Looks like you came in with guns blazing, Ody  
Sono completamente d'accordo con te. _Sorda competizione, sorda rivalità -> sorda _= non dichiarata, tacita + accanita, instancabile.
.


----------



## Odysseus54

@ Cercolumi : Ho capito, soltanto che qui si parla di 'competizione', non di persone, gruppi di persone che agiscono come un'unita', parti di persone ( anima ), qualita' ecc ecc.

Eventualmente una 'competizione' potrebbe essere 'sorda' a un terzo elemento al di fuori di essa :

" I due pugili erano ormai impegnati in uno scontro all'ultimo sangue, sordo ai richiami dell'arbitro " - per esemplificare.  Oltretutto qui 'sordo' e' ulteriormente qualificato da 'ai richiami ecc'

Ma se questo terzo elemento non c'e', il significato e' un altro.  Ripeto, fai la ricerchina su google con 'sorda competizione', e poi dimmi cosa te ne pare.


----------



## Lorena1970

cercolumi said:


> Per me è questa l'accezione con cui è usato il termine.



Indubbiamente è quello il senso, ma concorderai che è un pò...dantesco! Per questo avevo proposto "cacophonous", che però pare che in inglese non renda il significato, sic!


----------



## cercolumi

Non mi va di entrare in una "sorda competizione"  ma, dal mio punto di vista, se dico "tra noi *non esiste dialogo *ma una sorda competizione.." il senso, anche non facendo alcuna ricerca in google mi sembra chiarissimo.
E' vero, gli edifici non possono essere insensibili, questo sicuramente accomuna le nostre due culture AB  e rende questa frase così ostica sia all'interpretazione che alla traduzione, tuttavia, qui si parla di edifici, riferendosi però ovviamente all'insensibilità di chi li ha costruiti senza nessuna attenzione all'armonia di insieme.

Edit: scusa Lorena, concordo appieno (anche con il sic!)


----------



## BristolGirl

I agree with Cercolumi and AB up to a point - but the writer wants us to feel the dynamics of these buildings.
'Personification' and ‘figurative expressions’ are used quite normally in different styles of writing. Therefore buildings can be insensitive. They and other inanimate objects can 'talk' if we like. If not there would be no 'unspoken competition' between them in the first place - only humans/animals compete, only humans can speak. But how dismal our descriptions of them would be otherwise.
So we can add whatever adjectives we like and choose what works best in the sentence.

Other dictionaries aren't so mediaeval about defining 'sordo' by the way :
*2 *_agg_
privo di risonanza, cupo, grave
*3 *_agg_
[in senso figurato] che non si rivela, nascosto

It would be interesting to know what Hinagiku is going to use as a translation ??


----------



## Lorena1970

hinagiku said:


> Ogni edificio rivendica un proprio asse ed un’area di pertinenza, si avverte la mancanza di una reale integrazione, non esiste dialogo ma una sorda competizione di poli attrattivi, dei quali nessuno appare realmente egemonico.



Rileggo di nuovo e mi viene in mente, baipassando "sorda competizione"
_*".....There is no dialogue between buildings, but, instead, a 'cacophonous ensamble' of attractive poles, with neither clearly overshadowing the other."*

_Lo so, mi sono fissata sul voler usare "cacophonous" ma è solo perché l'ho già sentito usare in architettura da altri addetti ai lavori e, benché preso a prestito dal gergo musicale, secondo me in questo contesto ci può stare.Lo stesso per "attractive poles" (non tutti i link sono validi, ma vi assicuro che in architettura un edificio definito "attractive pole" indica un edificio che ha caratteristiche morfologiche e concettuali tali da essere un "polo d'attrazione", vedi ad esempio il Guggenhaim Bilbao e simili, anche più modesti, esempi), che in questo contesto ha secondo me il significato di "polo d'attrazione/attrattivo" architettonico piuttosto che di poli opposti di un magnete.

AB, che dici di questa versione?


----------



## BristolGirl

I still think we should go back to AB's original or include 'dialogue' if we feel we need to - but I think 'cacophonous ensemble of attractive poles' is noisy and way off the kind of tension the writer meant to express. It's such a specific word that if he'd said 'cacofonia' I wouldn't disagree.
'Attractive poles' also makes me think of 'pali di aspetto attraente' (we can exclude Polish people in context but not if we are reading to an audience). In order to make it immediately obvious that we are talking about magnetic poles, I think we'd have to use something like 'attractive force' somewhere in the sentence.
But I still vote AB !!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

> _".....There is no dialogue, but a 'cacophonous ens*e*mble' of attractive poles, with neither clearly overshadowing the other."_



I would not use "ensemble" for only two things. I suppose "duet" is the right word. "No dialogue" and "cacophonous duet" seem to be contradictory terms. Honestly I am now confused by the meaning of "sordo competizione" because it seems to have a distinctly different meaning to each of you.

Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it is not built to meld blend completely into its surroundings. The building and its environment are dispassionately left in a competition between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with  neither clearly overshadowing the other.


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> I would not use "ensemble" for only two things.


That's the misunderstanding! For what I have understood, there are NOT ONLY TWO things/buildings, but VARIOUS buildings which "compete" each other!



> Originally Posted by *hinagiku*
> non esiste dialogo ma una sorda competizione di * poli attrattivi*



I am pretty sure that "poli attrattivi" here has a meaning in itself, as said in my previous post (attractive poles=poli di attrazione/poli di interesse as to refer to that kind of buildings, say iconic, which have - or want to have - certain architectural carachteristics) and doesn't refer to the two opposite poles of a magnet. I hope I could explain myself properly.


----------



## cercolumi

Assolutamente d'accordo Lo. 
Io, anche se non vi è certezza e sarebbe necessaria una conferma da hinagiku al riguardo, leggo la frase come se iniziasse con "*In quel quartiere* ogni edificio...". Quindi molti edifici.
Quanto ai "poli attrattivi" sono qui da intendersi, secondo me, come edifici che catturano/attraggono l'attenzione dell'osservatore l'uno in competizione con l'altro, come la villa palladiana ed il grattacielo in vetro e acciaio del mio esempio di qualche post fa.
Ne verremo a capo?


----------



## BristolGirl

OK !! that explains it !! Our 'poli' here are 'centers of attraction' I believe, like hubs are.


----------



## Lorena1970

OK, I have put together my vision (in pink) with that of AB, let's see if it works..



hinagiku said:


> Ogni edificio rivendica un proprio asse ed un’area di pertinenza, si avverte la mancanza di una reale integrazione, non esiste dialogo ma una sorda competizione di poli attrattivi, dei quali nessuno appare realmente egemonico.





AlabamaBoy said:


> Lorena's editing:
> Every building lays claim to its own axis and area of appurtenance, we feel they are not built to meld blend into their surroundings: there is no dialogue, but a 'cacophonous ens*e*mble'  of attractive poles, with neither clearly overshadowing the other_._



AB, I don't think here we can speak of "sphere of influence" as "area di pertinenza" is a physical space which belongs to every building. I cannot be completely sure that "area of appurtenance" is the correct one, nonetheless it is how it was translated in other examples on ProZ. I understand it may sound odd, but we cannot forget that we are in a specific architectural context, where words like "axis" and "area of appurtenance" have a specific meaning which is clear to those in the field. 
What do you think?


----------



## hinagiku

So... I am back, after spending some time on my translation again...
Honestly, my mind is too Italian and sometimes reluctant to accept semplifications and getting far enough from the original, even if quite bad written also for Italian ears.



> Originally Posted by *hinagiku that is me*
> 
> Ogni edificio rivendica un proprio asse ed un’area di pertinenza, si avverte la mancanza di una reale integrazione, non esiste dialogo ma una sorda competizione di poli attrattivi, dei quali nessuno appare realmente egemonico.





> Originally Posted by *AlabamaBoy
> *
> Every building lays claim to its own center and sphere of influence, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition between opposites like the poles of a magnet, with neither clearly overshadowing the other.




After all the said and done I will finally accept the Alabama Boy's one

Just a couple of things to say:

1. Asse must stay axis: it is a geometrical (and therefore architectural) term. It is indeed the centre, but not just one point. It is a line, so better specify with axis.
2. I agree with Bristol Girl


> 'Personification' and ‘figurative expressions’ are used quite normally in different styles of writing. Therefore buildings can be insensitive.If not there would be no 'unspoken competition' between them in the first place


3. And with cercolumi


> qui si parla di edifici, riferendosi però ovviamente all'insensibilità di chi li ha costruiti senza nessuna attenzione all'armonia di insieme.


Sorry, but I read the whole book  so I know 
The competion between these poles of attraction is clear and evident: one building is in fascist style and one in communist and the other is neoclassical, so there's nothing unspoken! I'd say it's screamed out loud, it's more like a punch in the eye, as we say in Italian!
That is why SORDA is here used (maybe not properly, but as Italy has no strict law, Italian doesn't know what a strict rule is) to say (sorry if I repeat) a 'competition' in which every building (and of course the constructors, but also the era and political situations they represent) goes on 'attracting', not 'caring': they just can't! They are what they are, symbolizing what the city used to be. And so the square today is 'heterogeneous', needing a re-organization.

4. Usually English is economic. Are you sure we have to clarify what a 'pole of attraction' is? I agree with Bristol Girl, reading it again I myself laughed thinking to these sexy poles! But 'poles of attraction' actually sounds clear. I have to translate the text in the clerarest way, but I am not the teacher! The target is people interested in architectural themes. Apart from this I find it quite a common expression.

We might say it is unspoken because there is no need to say anything: it is already clear

And now I stop myself.


----------



## Lorena1970

Not to toot my own horn  but have you seen my post#45? Given what you have just said (specially that the buildings are THREE at least, so the reference to a magnet's poles cannot work....) I think the "editing" of AB I did works quite well: although not completely literal, it renders the meaning and the feeling of the original text. Don't you think so?


----------



## BristolGirl

Hope you don't mind me pitching in Hinagiku and Lorena.
Yes Lorena that is the architectural picture as you see it and understand it, but linguistically you are expressing - 'cacophonous ensemble' which means a lot of strident, discordant sounds. Like AB said you can't really say there's no dialogue and then say there's cacophony.
Unless 'sorda' means 'assordante' of course in which case - yes you can !!
Also the 'pull' that 'sorda competizione' gave to the sentence - AB's 'unspoken competition' - is lost.

PS Hinagiku - I was against attractive poles and for poles of attraction.

Nice thread you started !!


----------



## hinagiku

Lorena1970 said:


> Not to toot my own horn  but have you seen my post#45? Given what you have just said (specially that the buildings are THREE at least, so the reference to a magnet's poles cannot work....) I think the "editing" of AB I did works quite well: although not completely literal, it renders the meaning and the feeling of the original text. Don't you think so?



To be honest I lost myself a bit...
I'm going to send the translation in a few minutes...

Every building lays a claim to its own axis and area of appurtenance, it does not really blend completely into its surroundings, there is an unspoken competition between poles of attraction, with neither clearly overshadowing the other.

An architect friend of mine told me that in architecture they use the legal expression "area di pertineza", even though it's horrible. The technical translation is area of appurtenance, even if it's horrible 

We agree now that poles of attraction is clear.

I don't feel we came to a point with sorda competizione

I like cacophonous competition, but I think that in this case if mothertoungues say it sounds bad, it does sound bad!
But actually the next sentence starts by 'Many imperfect voices with no structuring presence of a ‘focus’...'
So maybe...???


----------

